# Colt Python, '10 Point'?...



## DD

Was there not a 10 inch barreled version of this revolver? I can't seem to find mention of it on the Net (?) 10 Point or Pointer is my vague recollection of its nickname. Gotta' get a Blue Book this weekend...


----------



## Baldy

No there wasn't. They made a 21/2", (very rare) 3", 4", 6" & 8". All Python's. Then you get into the Anaconda models. The very rare 3" was called the Combat model and there was only about 500 made. If you are going to try and collect the Pythons you better have a big bank account. Good Luck.


----------



## DD

You sir, are positutely correct!

Finally found mention of what I was looking for in a 50th Anniversary aritcle (Python, 1955-05). There IS a 'Ten Pointer' model (1982), but its barrel length is indeed eight inches.


Not so much into collecting Snakes as I am quality weapons of all types. Didn't start out that way, but I'm going about it at a pace my income allows - most of the time. I don't own a revolver yet and thought this a fine place to start, if not end.


----------



## Baldy

The Colt Python was made for the target shooter. Ajustable sights and a trigger as smooth as silk. All of them went through the Colt custom shop for the work done on them. They have allways been pricy but they are plum crazy now.


----------



## DD

Baldy said:


> .. They have always been pricy but they are plum crazy now.


Yeah, even over the 'short haul' I've been paying attention to firearms, I've noticed a fair amount of upward momentum on the Pythons. Couldn't find the Ten Pointer in the Blue Book, but they show the eight inch Hunter for $1,600 at 100% with all the factory goodies. The specimen I found is minus the scope and waaaay over priced. He'll be waiting a long time for a sucker that big. I'm also thinking the balance is too poor on the eight-inch model now after pointing it. My eye always comes back to the four-inch nickel or chrome - sharp like a razor.


----------



## Baldy

I been looking for a 4" blue to go along with my 6" blue. I walked into a shop in Orlando and ask how much. $900 and not a dime less. I havn't back there since. I figure their crazy and I am out of here. If I bought that gun I would have been crazy. I bought one gun and holster off them people awhile back. It's not like they didn't know me.


----------



## DD

My Blue Book is on order from Amazon ($25 w/ free shipping vs. $40 + tax at Barnes & Bandits) - what price would you consider fair? If it's in excellent condition, it doesn't seem too bad from what I've seen at local shows. BTW, which finish is generally considered the most collectable - nickel?


----------



## Baldy

I don't have a book but from what I see going on in my area that man is about in line at $1600. I talked to a exLEO yesterday at the range that gave $1500 for a 6" blue Python with all the papers and box. He said it was graded at 100%. I almost passed out. I didn't think to ask him but I would like to know who grades these things?? To you take them to bank, FT.Knox, or the IRS. I guess I'll give up on that dream of a 4" blue.


----------



## DD

Baldy said:


> I don't have a book but from what I see going on in my area that man is about in line at $1600. I talked to a exLEO yesterday at the range that gave $1500 for a 6" blue Phython with all the papers and box. He said it was graded at 100%. I almost passed out. I didn't think to ask him but I would like to know who grades these things?? To you take them to bank, FT.Knox, or the IRS. I guess I'll give up on that dream of a 4" blue.


I'm sorry man, I was referring the $900 4" you were looking at - should've quoted your text. That's why it didn't sound too high to me. Apparently, the value of these guns is like watching a thermometer at 8 AM in Death Valley.


----------



## Baldy

Hey DD I wish you luck in finding any Colt you want but after yesterday I give up. Mine cost $378 with a box of shells, of corse this was in 1978. Unless one just drops in my lap that I can afford I am done looking. My idea of fair is about $500 to $600 max and that's for 100% graded by me.


----------



## tejas

Baldy, I just wanted to make you drool a little bit.... 










(Sorry about the size. I tried to shrink it without any luck.)


----------



## Bob Wright

If I remember correctly, there was a Python Hunter that came as a kit complete with an aluminum case, or is my memory failing?

I remember a friend of mine said he made up his own, calling it his "Python Hunted."

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy

*News to me...*

I beleive your memory Is failing as the Python was advertised as a Target Revolver. I know people hunted with them in my neck of the woods. They never advertised them as such in any of there litature. They were wrote up in some of the gun rags as used for hunting .:smt082 
Yes tejas you got me for sure.:smt022


----------



## MissouriMule

Baldy said:


> I beleive your memory Is failing as the Phyton was advertised as a Target Revolver. I know people hunted with them in my neck of the woods. They never advertised them as such in any of there litature. They were wrote up in some of the gun rags as used for hunting .:smt082


Didn't Colt issue the Anaconda in a "Hunter" package, with a scope and an aluminum carrying case? I seem to recall they did. Maybe you are thinking of that one, Bob.


----------



## Bob Wright

This was about the time cowboy star Roy Rogers took a cape buffalo in Africa with a Python. If Colt didn't offer the package, some distributor did. A friend that I worked with at the time was getting into handgunning and wanted one, but the thing was pretty pricey, so he built up his own. This predated the Anaconda by a number of years. As I recall this was about the time Colt changed the checkering pattern on the grips.

The first Pythons had grips checkered overall like the Officers Model Match, then were left smooth at the top on later guns, as in Tejas' photo.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy

*Snakes*

Yes MMule that's ture of the Anaconda but it is a different model made for hunting. All the snakes were different models. Bob your right Roy Rogers took a cape buffalo but that was a special built gun and not out of the box Python. From what I remember about the RR deal it was a Python frame and 44 mag cylinder & barrel speical built for him. The Gun Rag called it a Python. Yea Right.:smt082


----------



## MissouriMule

Baldy said:


> Yes MMule that's ture of the Anaconda but it is a different model made for hunting. All the snakes were different models.


I know. I've handled both, plus a King Cobra. ;-)


----------



## Baldy

I'll bet that king was a bear wasn't it.


----------



## MissouriMule

Baldy said:


> I'll bet that king was a bear wasn't it.


Yes it was! 

A 2 1/2" snubbie, 125 grain JHP.


----------



## jimmie

a friend just died and left behind 10 hunters, 8 whitetailers,2 stalkers 37 pythons in all. 17 diamondbacks. 176 colts, probably 80% NIB. We just sent most to Rock Island Auction. We held out the Stalkers, They will go on the block later. Pretty hard to see them all go.


----------



## Baldy

Didn't his family want them? Heck the few guns I got go to my kids. Now they might sell them but I left them in good faith and that's about all a fellow can do. They already know who gets what.


----------



## jimmie

Over 800 guns total. Only one son interested. He said the guns were his wifes retirement. I had promised to help her sell them. Turning me loose down there was like a kid in a candy store.  I spent way too much. I'm blest with a understanding wife. The one son got 10 or 20. Grandsons all got 1 or 2. The stalkers were his pride and joy as there were only 200 made.


----------



## Motos

*Python with 8" barrel*

This Python Silhouette has a 8" bbl. and factory-installed Leupold scope:


----------



## Baldy

Motos you have one very fine Python there What a beauty. Good luck with her.


----------

